# Récupérer Films depuis ma FREEBOX



## Mac Chris (18 Janvier 2010)

Comment puis je récupérer certains films que j'ai enregistrés sur ma FREEBOX sur Macbook Pro ?

Une fois récupérés, peut on les retravailler sur iMovie? comment?

Une fois récupérés, peux t on les exporter vers son iPhone? comment?


Merci


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2010)

en mode FTP, mais pas pour tous les enregistrement.


----------



## Mac Chris (18 Janvier 2010)

Merci mais désolé je ne comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire : as tu un lien vers un tutoriel?


----------



## Le_yan (18 Janvier 2010)

Tu trouveras tous les renseignements qu'il faut sur le site de free:

http://www.free.fr/assistance/726-f...p-gestion-du-contenu-depuis-l-ordinateur.html


----------



## fifikawazaky (19 Janvier 2010)

et aussi ici  à la rubrique "FORUM"
http://www.free4mac.fr/


----------



## naas (19 Janvier 2010)

pour l'export iphone/itunes ffmpegX est ton ami.


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Janvier 2010)

Les fichiers free TV sont en .ts, donc mpegstreamclip marchera très bien aussi, ça te permettra notamment facilement d'élaguer une vidéo (enlever le début ou la fin, parce qu'on enregistre souvent plus tôt, par sécurité), puis exporter dans plusieurs formats.


----------



## miaou (24 Janvier 2010)

depuis SL je n'arrive plus a ouvrir les enregistrements( fichiers .ts) de la freebox avec MPEG Steamclip
vous oui ?


----------



## daffyb (24 Janvier 2010)

Oui. Ça marche chez moi


----------



## miaou (25 Janvier 2010)

à dire vrai je ne l'ai essayé que pour un seul fichier ,pour essayer l'enregistrement programmé,sur France2; c'est peut être,ce fichier qui n'allait pas mais pourtant ,je peux parfaitement le lire avec VLC ça m'inquiète donc un peu, je retenterai l'expérience 
Merci bcp pour ta réponse


----------



## ntx (25 Janvier 2010)

Si le nom du fichier n'apparait pas complètement dans le client FTP, c'est qu'il est protégé et alors tu ne peux pas le transférer sur le DD de ton Mac.


----------



## miaou (26 Janvier 2010)

merci de ta réponse  ,mais le problème n'est pas là:  le fichier est bien sur mon mac, je peux le lire avec VLC;  c'est avec MPEGStreamclip que ça ne marche pas :mouais:


----------



## Fil de Brume (27 Janvier 2010)

Tu n'aurais pas enregistré france 2 HD ? Si oui, alors c'est normal, mpegstreamclip ne gère pas les fichiers HD de la freebox. Je n'ai pas encore trouvé un logiciel qui puisse m'élaguer des films freebox en HD...


----------



## miaou (27 Janvier 2010)

merci.bcp
 pour MPEG Streamclip  et la HD je ne savais pas 
c'est sans doute ça . j'ai enregistré à distance , j'ai pris  le 1er France 2 sur la liste
( j'ai également parlé de ça sur le forum " grenouille"   ...)


----------



## nicolasp (27 Janvier 2010)

Moi c'est tous les fichiers en .TS qui ne s'ouvrent plus sous Mpeg Streamclip. J'ai pourtant le module Quicktime qui va bien, et je pouvais réencoder en Jpeg jusqu'à il ya quelques mois... Maintenant ça ne fonctionne plus...
Quelqu'un a il le même problème ??


----------



## nicolasp (17 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un arrive il encore à décoder les fichiers .ts de le Freebox pour en sortir des .avi  ?
Le problème semble général chez tout le monde .....
Merci à celui qui trouvera la réponse....


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h02 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------




daffyb a dit:


> Oui. Ça marche chez moi



Quelle version de Mpeg Streamclip as tu ??


----------



## daffyb (17 Février 2010)

nicolasp a dit:


> Quelqu'un arrive il encore à décoder les fichiers .ts de le Freebox pour en sortir des .avi  ?
> Le problème semble général chez tout le monde .....
> Merci à celui qui trouvera la réponse....
> 
> ...



je regarde ça ce soir


----------



## daffyb (18 Février 2010)

je viens de faire un essai avec un extrait de France 5 enregistré ce soir même et passé à la moulinette MPEGStreamClip.
Zéro problème, RAS, tout va bien.
Ma version de MPEGStreamClip : 1.9.2


----------



## Fil de Brume (19 Février 2010)

Et vous parlez d'ailleurs de TS en SD ou en HD ? En HD ça marche mal, voire pas du tout, mais c'est pas nouveau, en SD je n'ai jamais eu de souci...


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Et vous parlez d'ailleurs de TS en SD ou en HD ? En HD ça marche mal, voire pas du tout, mais c'est pas nouveau, en SD je n'ai jamais eu de souci...


mon test était sur un ts SD


----------



## nicolasp (19 Février 2010)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Et vous parlez d'ailleurs de TS en SD ou en HD ? En HD ça marche mal, voire pas du tout, mais c'est pas nouveau, en SD je n'ai jamais eu de souci...



C'est peut-être ça mon problème, mes fichiers sont tous des .TS en HD... Mais comment faire la différence quand on enregistre sur la Freebox ? Pour ma part je n'enregistre que France 2, 3, 4, 5, M6 direct 8 et ARTE.... Existe il un moyen de différencier la diffusion HD et SD ?
Ma version de MpegSTreamclip est la 1.9.2, et lorsque j'ouvre un .TS, je n'ai que la fenêtre du son, mais pas d'image....

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2010)

ben quand tu enregistres, tu as la possibilité de choisir HD, normal ou bas débit


----------



## nicolasp (19 Février 2010)

Merci Daffy,
Mais je vois pas où ni quand sur l'écran de programmation d'enregistrement de la Freebox on me propose ces options ?


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2010)

au moment de valider, il y a noté le nom de la chaine et un bouton OK. Si tu sélectionnes le nom de la chaine au lieu du bouton OK et que tu valides, tu as la liste des chaines HD, normal, bas débit


----------



## nicolasp (19 Février 2010)

daffyb a dit:


> au moment de valider, il y a noté le nom de la chaine et un bouton OK. Si tu sélectionnes le nom de la chaine au lieu du bouton OK et que tu valides, tu as la liste des chaines HD, normal, bas débit



ça s'invente pas !!! Merci 1 000 fois.. J'essaie dès ce soir. A ton avis, le format "Normal" est transcodable avec MpegStreamclip ? Ou bien faut il prendre directement le bas débit ?


----------



## daffyb (19 Février 2010)

le normal c'est celui avec lequel j'ai fait le test. C'est du MPEG 2 le bas débit, c'est du MPEG 4


----------



## Fil de Brume (22 Février 2010)

Après, quand on a une TV SD, c'est sûr que les chaînes HD de Free ont peu d'intérêt, autant prendre la version SD.

Par contre, si on a une TV HD, c'est quand même dommage de se priver de la qualité HD juste pour des histoires de transcodage...

Pour ma part j'enregistre en HD dès que je le peux, même si ça veut dire qu'ensuite je ne pourrais pas modifier le fichier résultat... un jour ils sortiront bien des applis qui arrivent à gérer la HD de free quand même... je crois que le problème c'est que rare sont les softs qui arrivent à gérer le h264 encodé dans du ts.

Après à voir si on ne peux pas demuxer tout ça, puis remuxer ça dans un autre container, comme du mkv ou autre, mais il faut trouver un logiciel qui arrive à demuxer du h264 dans un ts...


----------



## nicolasp (12 Août 2010)

Nouvelle galère avec Mpeg Streamclip : Je continue à enregistrer des films en .TS depuis la Freebox en version "Standard", et lorsque je les ouvre dans Mpeg Streamclip (dernière version), j'ai le programme entier, mais sans le son...  Je peux donc exporter dans n'importe quel format (en l'occurence du .AVI), mais sans le son.... Je peux aussi exporter en AIFF uniquement le son.

Alors que le fichier .TS s'ouvre normalement (image ET son) dans VLC....

Qui aurait la solution.... ?

:love:


----------

